# adhesives



## danomyte (Mar 2, 2015)

what's a good way to seal up soap packaged in paper? clear tape just won't cut in any more. regular elmer's or a glue stick seems like it won't be strong enough?


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 2, 2015)

I've used glue dots and hot glue guns with good results.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Mar 3, 2015)

I use gluesticks. I just hold the seams together for a few seconds and they stick pretty well.


----------



## Relle (Mar 3, 2015)

Double sided tape would work.


----------



## danomyte (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks for all the great answers so far. what do you think the "pros" use?


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Mar 3, 2015)

Beautiful! Love your label and design!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 3, 2015)

I've used a label, glue dots and glue stick.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 3, 2015)

danomyte said:


> thanks for all the great answers so far. what do you think the "pros" use?



Define pro. You mean proctor and gamble? If so I would say they use a special adhesive that works in a large packaging machine. If you just mean handcrafted soap makers that sell soap, then you have been talking to them.


----------



## danomyte (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks to all who have shared. very surprised you guys have been having success with glue sticks. i always make a mess. guess i need more practice!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 3, 2015)

I use glue sticks from the dollar store, I think I get 6 in the package for a dollar.....and they work just fine.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep, practice helps a lot. I'm always messier and more disorganized when first learning something. Neatness often comes with experience.


----------

